# "No-name" torches you are pleased with



## Limey Johnson (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a couple in my collection from Tractor Supply.

They are marketed by "AmPro".

one is a camouflage 2c single LED, and the other is a cartridge mount 4AA single LED.

Both these lights set me back 10 bucks each, and each outperform my stock Surefire 6P LED.

I can't attest to durability because I take pretty good care of my lights, but they seem pretty well made for 10 bucks each.

What are some other no namers in your collections?


----------



## roadkill1109 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a Trustfire F25 SS. Sweet light, always is the light that catches everyone's attention. Runs off an old Cree Q5 and can take a 14500 cell. Less than 20 bucks. Easily puts out over 200+ lumens.


----------



## mccririck (Dec 10, 2011)

I have one but it doesnt have a name.


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have some supermarket own brand lights,all good so far with no issues,one or two at least a couple of years old and performing well.


----------



## Limey Johnson (Dec 10, 2011)

mccririck said:


> I have one but it doesnt have a name.



truly a "no name":thumbsup:


----------



## Vtnam68 (Dec 11, 2011)

Techlite Lumen Master (costco) 3 for 20 bucks! (150 lumens)


----------



## pepekraft (Dec 11, 2011)

no-name 2-D lights from woot.com. they show up every few months.

http://www.woot.com/Blog/ViewEntry.aspx?Id=18301 (not a sales link)


----------



## march.brown (Dec 11, 2011)

mccririck said:


> I have one but it doesnt have a name.


 I have several genuine "no-name" torches ... Some are 3AAA torches in silver or black ... The silver one isn't really a no-name as it has "Blue-spot" faintly silk-screened on it ... I have some black single AA and some single AAA plus a couple of CR123 torches , but these are not really "no-namers" as they have screen printed writing on them such as "3W super bright 601" and "MXDL 3W" ... None of these were more than about £1 each on "thingy-bay" , but they all work well ... Some have a single LED and others have nine LED's ... They are great as give-aways to the un-initiated visitors ...


When someone asks to borrow a torch , I just give them a cheapy and tell them to carry the torch with them at all times and then they will not need to ever borrow one again ... Some of the people actually don't carry the torch with them and when they ask again to borrow a torch , I give them another one and tell them not to ask again ... Grandchildren don't seem to obey the rules though.
.


----------



## ELDogg (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm addicted to the free ones at Harbor Freight. Every time I'm in there I have to get a few.


----------



## speedywheelz123 (Dec 11, 2011)

^^^Yeah the HF lights are good I bought this light:^^^


Hot linked image removed. See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images - Norm


Not focused or a thrower, but more of an area light. The batteries last forever though.


----------



## jondotcom (Dec 12, 2011)

Sipik SK68 and available under many other names (and no names!). Best 1AA/ 14500 light ever for the money.


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 12, 2011)

jondotcom said:


> Sipik SK68 and available under many other names (and no names!). Best 1AA/ 14500 light ever for the money.



Is it indeed?


----------



## jondotcom (Dec 12, 2011)

mcnair55 said:


> Is it indeed?


In the history of mankind!


----------



## march.brown (Dec 13, 2011)

*Sipik SK68 and available under many other names (and no names!). Best 1AA/ 14500 light ever for the money.
.
*​


mcnair55 said:


> Is it indeed?


You gonna get one ?
.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Dec 13, 2011)

Vtnam68 said:


> Techlite Lumen Master (costco) 3 for 20 bucks! (150 lumens)


+1. Bought these for my kids to use when we go camping. I paid $15.97 w/ coupon and it came w/ six AAA duracells (3 for each light). These have the Cree XPE led w/ low, high and strobe modes.


----------



## subiya (Dec 13, 2011)

Had to jump in. I too have a Sipik SK68, and while I think it's ugly, too fat and heavy it was always the first light I grabed, saving my good lights for special occasions but........ I recently bought a C78 Flood-to-Throw, now I say its' a no name 'cause it's labeled as a ultrafire and was dirt cheap.(Ultrafire made no such torch) Running a 14500 cell it has a tighter spot, wider beam and more even coverage. 
If you realy love the sipik try one of these. If I could find a variable power switch for it it would be "perfect". 
http://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff439/gasayers/111111111111-1.jpg


----------



## jondotcom (Dec 14, 2011)

I also like that c78. It is lighter and brighter than the sk68, but known to have a troublesome tail switch. Running 14500 you can actually run the nite-ize maglite 2-aa multimode tail switch, but a single AA won't power that tail switch.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Dec 19, 2011)

In my experience SK68 > C78 by a good margin. However I would feel fine with either in my pocket. There's another light in this family I can't remember it's numbers, it looks like the C78's little bro (look at my old threads I did a quick review). Great light but it came with a weak old school Sylvania LED. 

I just picked up 3 Home Depot package lights, they have aluminum bodies, threaded pills, Cree LED's, 3AAA carriers, they won't fit an 18650 but might fit an 18500. Awesome little lights! They come in a 3 pack with 2 junker head lamps for $17. They're smooth reflectors and they really have a good spot and a lot of light. One of mine was far whiter than the other two, I hung onto that one


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 19, 2011)

march.brown said:


> *Sipik SK68 and available under many other names (and no names!). Best 1AA/ 14500 light ever for the money.
> .
> *​
> You gonna get one ?
> .




Nope !


----------



## HotWire (Dec 23, 2011)

I have a Small Sun 3 X AAA batteries. I bought it by mistake. I thought it was a 1 AAA light. It's light, has a nice reverse clicky with a solid click and lasts a long time on those 3 little AAA cells. It was very cheap, I don't remember the price.


----------



## LotusDarkrose (Dec 24, 2011)

FandyFire M11 CREE XM-LT6 1-Mode 900LM White LED Flashlight w/ Strap (1 x 18650 / 2 x 16340) ---From DX

Very solid light for 28 bucks. Also love my Ultrafire HS-802 and 3W UV P60 light.


----------



## kreisler (Dec 27, 2011)

> Re: "No-name" torches you are pleased with


PLIMswiss GPR TL-2LED, 2x AAA. it's the rear red light of the bike light set bought from a discounter groceries store. LIDL, ALDI sell stuff for bikes 1x per year, all made in china.
has 5 LED's and runs for days (with dimming). 
pleasing 'torch'. i use it to show friends what LED technology was like before. heh.


----------



## Spartacus001 (Dec 28, 2011)

Can't beat it for the value.
My Ultrafire M10 that I got for $11. 
It's Single AA that I have in my bag all the time.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 5, 2012)

I picked up a couple of "guard dog" 285 lumens for $29 each that have good throw and worked better than I had expected.


----------



## Motodeficient (Jan 5, 2012)

Sipik SK-68 clone. Can be used with AA or 14500. Bright with AA, very bright with 14500. Tailstands, nice flood pattern, and throws pretty well for its size when zoomed. Built really well with thick metal and feels nice for this price. For $6.16 shipped I cannot complain.


----------

